# Weekly Competition 2015-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U R' U F2 U' F
*2. *U2 F2 R2 F U F U2 F
*3. *U' R U' F U' F R2 U
*4. *U' R' U2 R F' R F2 R' U'
*5. *R F R F2 U2 F' R U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F R2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B F' U' L' U B2 U' R' F2 L2 B' R2
*2. *D2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' B R' F' U B' U2 L2 B U'
*3. *U2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 D L' R' D F' R'
*4. *F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R F' L B F' L F U' F2
*5. *R D F B U L2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 B2 Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D' U' R2 U Fw' F' L D' B F2 U' B' Fw2 F' U2 L2 U' B F' D2 Rw F D Rw2 R B' D2 U R D Uw2 Rw' F2
*2. *D2 B' F Uw L Fw R' B L2 B2 Uw' L' B Rw F U F2 R U' B' F U Rw' Uw L' Rw R' B2 Fw2 D R' F Rw' B' U2 R' Fw2 F R2 Fw'
*3. *D Uw2 B Uw2 U2 F Uw2 Fw D F D2 Uw U2 R B' Uw2 L R' F Rw' F' D' L Rw2 R D2 L2 Uw' B' Rw' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw Uw U L' Uw
*4. *B Rw2 Fw' L' B2 Uw R2 B' Rw' R' F' U' Fw' L' F Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw Rw' B2 F2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw Uw U R2 Uw2 Fw L2 D Rw Fw D' Rw2 R U2 Rw2
*5. *L2 Rw2 R Fw F L2 Uw2 B' Rw' Fw2 R' D F' U2 B2 Fw' D' Uw2 B R B' F D' B' U F D2 F L R2 Fw' Rw Uw' R2 F' Uw' Rw D2 R' Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 F' Rw' D' Bw' F2 R' Bw2 U' Bw Dw2 L' Rw R2 U2 Fw D' U' Fw F' Rw B Fw F L Lw R Dw Fw2 L' R Uw' Rw' R' Bw F D2 Fw2 U' B' Bw2 Uw' B2 L2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 F2 L' B2 Fw' F2 L' Rw B' Lw' Rw2 R' D' R
*2. *U' Bw' D' L' Lw2 Fw2 Rw D B Bw' Lw Fw2 L D Uw U' Fw R Bw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 U L' Lw2 R2 D F Rw' D R' D F D Uw U' Bw' Lw2 Rw F' Lw' Dw' B Bw2 F U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' B' Fw' Uw2 R2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 U' R2
*3. *Lw Fw' F Dw2 Bw' D Fw' Dw' Rw2 B Bw' Uw2 B L Uw' F2 D2 Fw F U2 Rw' F' U2 R Fw2 D Fw2 U' B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw L' Uw' B2 F' L2 D2 Bw2 F' Dw2 Uw2 B' D' B2 D Uw' B' U' R Dw2 Uw Lw' B' L Fw Uw2 Lw Bw2 Uw2
*4. *Uw' Fw2 U' Lw2 Dw' Uw' F2 U R' Dw' Uw' R' Bw2 Fw D2 Uw2 L U2 Bw' F Uw2 Rw U2 Lw F' Dw Fw' D' Dw Uw' L2 R' Bw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw U2 L Uw2 U' R' B Uw2 Fw2 Rw U' L' Uw U F U B' Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 U' B Dw'
*5. *Lw2 R' F D Bw Rw2 Dw2 Bw' D' B2 R Uw Lw Rw' D2 U Lw2 D' B' U' R2 Bw2 L2 U' L D' Uw' Fw2 L Uw2 L2 Lw2 R D F Rw Uw R' Uw' B2 U' B L' Uw R2 B' Fw L' Rw' R' Bw Dw L' R' B2 Dw L2 U2 Lw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' B 2F 3R 2R2 R' U2 F' D 2D 2R2 D U B2 F 3U' 3R' 2D' 3U R' 2F 2D 3U B R2 2F' D' 2U2 2L2 D' U2 2L2 2U U' F 2U2 2B 3U2 2L' B 2D 3U' 2U' 2B2 R' B' 2B 2R' 2D2 U2 R2 U' 2F2 R U2 L' D' 2L 3R' 3F2 3U' 2L B 3F 2L' U2 2B 3F2 F2 2L2
*2. *2D 3R 2B 3R2 2R' 2B 3F' F 2R 3U2 F 2L' 3U 2U2 2B2 U 2B 2F2 F2 2D2 2R2 R' D2 2U B2 U 2R2 U' B2 R 2F 3U2 L' 2R2 2U2 R2 2F 2D 2U2 R B2 2R2 3U2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2R2 F' 3R 2R2 3F 2L 2F' L' D' 2D 2U2 U2 L 2L' 2R2 B2 F' L' F' 2D2 3R R' 3U' 2B'
*3. *2U' B L2 D2 U2 2L' 3R' B2 2B' D 2B 2R2 3F2 2F' U' 2R 2D U L' 2L2 D' 3U 3F' 2R2 U 3R 2R' 3U 3R' 2R2 R2 2F' L 2F R' D' 2B' F L B 3F' 3U2 U R 2F2 D F2 2L' 2U2 2R D2 3R' 2F2 2U2 2B2 2U' 2L U2 3R F 2R' R2 2D 2F2 2L' 3R2 D 2U L 2F2
*4. *2U2 F2 2L' U B 2D' 3R' R2 U2 R 2D2 2F 2L' 3R2 2R U' 2B F2 3R B 2U 2B 3F F2 2L' 3U 2B2 U' 3R' B2 3F2 F2 3R' U B' R2 D' 2U 2L D' 3R2 F' D2 2F' L2 2R' 2U' 2B' 2R2 3U 2L2 2D' 3U U 2F2 D 2U' R 2B' 3F2 2D' 3U' F2 2R 2U U2 2B2 3U2 L U2
*5. *D 2D U' 2B' 2F' 2L 2R 3U2 2R' 2B2 U 2R2 D2 B2 3F' 2F2 3U 2R R 2B2 2F 2U' U' 2R' 3F' 2F2 F2 2L2 B 2F' 2L' 3U B' 2B2 3F2 F' 2L R B2 3F2 F2 R D' 3U 2U2 2L2 2B' D2 2D' 2R2 2F 2D 2B 2D' 2B2 2U2 2R' B2 L D2 2D U' F' L D' 2D2 U2 R2 3U R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 2R' 2F 2L2 B' 3L' 3U2 2U2 3F2 3L D' 3R2 2B' 3U' R' F2 3L2 2F' 3R2 3B 3F2 2F' 3U2 F2 2L2 3B U' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2B2 2F2 F2 2U B2 2R F 3L R 3U2 B2 2D 2L2 2D2 2B 3B2 3L2 B' 2B2 2F' F' 3L' 3D U 3B' 3L2 2B 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 B 3B' U2 L' 2R 2B 3F2 2L R2 2B U2 2F2 F 3R2 B R2 U2 2L2 2R' 2B 3R2 2R2 3B' 2U2 B2 L2 2B' 3B2 2D' B D2 2B2 3B 3L' 2D' 3U2 3L' 3R
*2. *3R 3B 3D 2R2 3B 2D' 3D' 2L 3L2 B L 2D' 3D 3F' 2D L 3D2 3R2 3B' 2L' 2R' 3U 3B2 3F2 2F2 2L 3U' 2B' F 3D F 3L2 3D' 3B L' R' B 2F 2L2 R' 2D2 2F2 F' R' F' L 2L2 R' 3B2 3R R2 2B 2U U 3F2 3U' U2 3F2 F' 2L' B L' 2R 3U' 2U' 2B D 3L 2D2 B' 3B' 2L2 3F' 2F' D' 3L 3F2 L2 B' 2B2 3F2 2L2 2D 3R2 2F2 R 3D' 3R' 3D2 3L' 3R' 3U U2 3B2 2R' 2F' 2D2 U2 3B' 3L'
*3. *R2 3U 3L B2 3F 2L' 2R 2U2 3L2 3U2 2U2 R 2D2 3F2 U2 R D2 3F' U2 2L2 3L2 R 2F2 3U' U2 3F 3L' 2B' 2F R' 2D 3R2 3B 3R 3U' 3R' B 3D 3U2 2B' D2 3D2 3U 2U2 2L 3L2 2R2 F U 3R2 3B F D 2R' F' 2L 3L2 3U2 U' 2F2 2L' 2R' 3U L' 2U2 2R2 3D' 2F2 F L2 2D' U B' 2D L' 2D2 3U 3F 3L 2U R' 2B2 F2 2D 3F2 3D' 3R B' 3B L 2R R 2B' 3L' 3R F' U' 2L2 B2 2U
*4. *D' 3U2 U2 3F' 2F2 D2 2U' 3L' 3U2 F2 3U' U' 3L 2D' 3B' 2F' R 3B2 2L' B' 2B' 3B2 3F 2F L 2R' B 3B' 2F F L R2 2B 3L2 2R 3D L2 3R' U' L2 3L' 2U 3F' D 3U' 2F' 2D' 3R R' 3U' L2 3L2 2D 2U' U' 3B 3U2 L 2F' R' 2U' B2 D' 3D 3F2 3U' B' 2F 3D 2B2 R' D 2R F' 2L2 B2 2F2 3D L' 2R2 2U B2 L2 2R' 2D' 3B2 2D 3L' 2D U2 3F' 3L2 3R' 2B' 3F 3L2 3D2 U' 3B D'
*5. *3D L 3R2 2R2 3B' 2R' D 2U' 3B2 2F' 3R' 2D' 3U 3F2 2U F 3D L' U 3B2 2R' B2 2R 3U' R2 2F R' 3B2 L' 3L 2R2 R 3U' 2B2 3L2 2R' 3U2 2F2 2U' 2F2 F2 3L2 3R' R 3U2 B2 F2 D2 3U2 2U 2L' 2F2 2U' 3L2 3F2 F R2 U B 2D 3D2 2U2 U' 3B F2 L' 2B2 3F 2D' B' 3U 2U2 3B2 2F2 F L' 3U' 2B2 3B2 3L' 3R D 3U2 U' 3L 2B' 3F' 2F 3D 2U' 2L2 U2 2B' 3D 3U' 2B R2 D 3F2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R' F U R' U' R2 U'
*2. *F' U2 R2 F' R F R' U R'
*3. *R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 U' R D' B' D B F' U' R' D'
*2. *F2 L B2 D2 L R2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 D' B D U L2 D U B'
*3. *U2 R F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 L R2 D2 F' U B2 L' B F' L U' L

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' B2 F' R2 Uw U2 R' B' Fw U2 R' Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 R U L2 D' Fw2 Uw U Fw' F' D2 Fw D2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw' Uw B' F2 U' B Rw Uw' F2
*2. *L' D2 U' Rw' B R' F2 L' R' B' Uw' U Rw' B2 R Uw U' Rw F Uw2 U2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' Fw R2 F' D2 Rw' R' B' Uw2 L Fw' L Rw' Fw' L Fw2
*3. *F2 D Rw' R2 D' R2 B F2 D' L Rw' Fw' D B' R B Uw L' R' B Fw2 F2 D L Rw2 R' D R2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw2 F2 L' D' Bw F Uw' U Lw2 F2 L' Lw Bw F' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 Lw' R Uw2 Fw2 L R B R2 Dw' Lw Fw' F2 D2 Lw' Fw Lw2 B Uw L2 Fw2 D Uw' Fw' D Lw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' L2 Uw Lw R2
*2. *Uw' Rw Fw Dw' L' B L' Lw2 D' L' Bw L' Dw' Uw Fw' Dw2 Uw U2 L Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw U F' Lw D2 Lw' Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw R2 Fw' F2 Dw' Uw U Lw' Dw Lw' R' Bw Lw2 R Dw2 F2 U' R2 U B Uw Bw' F' D Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw
*3. *R2 D2 B2 Lw' B Lw Dw2 R2 Bw' U2 L' Lw D2 U2 F Lw Rw B' R U' Bw L D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' B2 F' R Uw2 R' Dw B Fw F Dw' Bw D Dw' Lw' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw R' F2 L' Uw2 F Rw2 D2 R' U L' F Lw' R2 Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L 3U2 F' 2L 2R 2F R' U' 3R' D2 2L' 3R2 2U 2L D2 2R' 2B' 2R' 2U U' 3F2 R U2 B' F' 2D2 2F 3U2 B F' U2 3F' D F' 3U2 2F' 2D 3U L' R' 2U L2 3R2 B F' 2R2 2D' L' 3R2 2D2 B' F 2L' 2U2 R' 2D' L2 2L R2 2U2 2L' 2D2 3R 2F2 3U' F' L' 3R2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3U' 2R R' D 3R 2R2 D2 2D 2U R' 3U' L2 3R' 2F 2L B' 2U 2B2 L' R2 3B' 2L2 F' D2 2D2 3D2 3U' 2L B2 F2 2D 2R2 D2 3R2 2R2 R 3B2 L' U' 3B' 3F2 3U R' D' 2D' U' 2R2 2D 3F D' 3D' U 2R 2D' 3U2 3R2 B 2B2 2F2 D2 3R' B' 2R' B 2D2 L2 2B' F' 2U 2R' R2 3B' U F2 2R' F2 3D' U 2F2 D2 2D2 R' 3D2 L' 3L 3R' R' 3U L' 3R2 2U' 3L' 3F 3D2 L 3D2 U2 2L' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' R F B2 R' L' U R' B2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U R2
*2. *R2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 F L R' D' F' U2 L2 U' L R'
*3. *D R D R B R2 U R' U' F2 U2 F2 R F2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R'
*4. *B' U R' U F2 D R' B U' F R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2
*5. *L2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F L R B' R' U' R2 D R U
*6. *R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B L F' L D B' R2 F' U L'
*7. *B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B U R' F' L' F' D' L2 U' L2
*8. *D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 L U2 F2 R' B' R F' D B2 D' R D L'
*9. *B L2 R2 B L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' L2 D2 R' D F' L' F'
*10. *D B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F' D' L R B' D R2 U2 B2 R'
*11. *B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 L' F R2 B' R D' B' R' U B2
*12. *U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 D2 B L' D B U' R U' F' U L'
*13. *D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F' L' U' R D U2 B' D2 R' D' F L2
*14. *R F B R F B2 D R2 U R B D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B R2 F' R2
*15. *D2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R' F2 U R' B F2 D L2 U
*16. *U2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B R F L2 U R2 D R2
*17. *F' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 B F R B' R' D R D2 L' R' B'
*18. *U F' D' L F B' L' F' B' R' F U2 F B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' R2
*19. *D R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' F L2 F2 D' B L R' F2 D F
*20. *R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F D2 R B2 D R' B' R D R2 D
*21. *D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L U B D2 B' D F' L' B2 F'
*22. *L2 D2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L D2 R' B2 F2 R U L2 F
*23. *B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 F' L B R B' D' B' R F R'
*24. *D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' L2 R B2 D' B2 L2 B F2 L
*25. *B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R2 U' F L' B L
*26. *L R D2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U B L2 F2 U2 R' B' D2 B'
*27. *B D2 F' L2 F U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' D R B2 U2 B2 U' B D2 U
*28. *F2 B2 R2 D F U' L D B U D2 B2 U R2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 F2
*29. *R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D L2 U B L F' R B2 L
*30. *F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L B' F' U' F2 R D2 B' L' F
*31. *R2 D F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 F R' B F' D' B2 L R' D R2 F2
*32. *U' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R' F' L2 B2 L' R B' U B D2
*33. *B2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' F D L' F' D L2 F2 R2 U' L'
*34. *U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R U' B2 L' R' D' R2 D' U'
*35. *L2 F D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 B D2 F L R' B' U R D' U2 L' B
*36. *D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' L' F2 U' B' D' B2 L R2
*37. *D L2 D R' B2 R D2 B R' D L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F R2 B
*38. *U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B L' F2 D' R' U L' F' L' B
*39. *B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R' B' L' U2 B' R2 F2 U B' L2
*40. *D2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L D U F' L D' F2 R' B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B U R F' L D' F2 D' L2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2
*2. *D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L' B' U' F2 U' L' U R F' R2
*3. *F' R2 D2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U B L' D2 F2 U R D' R' D'
*4. *U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 R' F L D' R D2 L2 D B F'
*5. *U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F L' U' L2 B2 R2 F' L B' D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 F R2 D F' U B' L U' B' D' U R' F
*2. *F2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' D2 R B U' L' U2 R2 F' D' U'
*3. *B L' U D' B' L2 U F L F2 U F2 B2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' D' B2
*4. *L2 B' U2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 D' B D' L' F L2 F'
*5. *B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 R2 B R' U' L2 D' R D2 R' U' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L2 D R2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 B U2 R D2 B' R2 F2 U B' U'
*2. *U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' B D' L' U2 L U2 F' D' R B'
*3. *U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 D B F2 D' L R D2 F R2 F2 U'
*4. *L2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 B U' F2 L B2 U R2 U' L' R2 F
*5. *U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U B R B R U2 F' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F B2 L' F' L' D R L2 U R' B' R2 F2 B D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 F' U' R' U F2 R2 U'
*3. *L R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 D' B L B U F R2 D' B2 F2
*4. *Fw2 D R U B2 D R' U' B Uw R' B' Rw' R2 F2 D2 Uw U Fw' Uw' U2 Fw L Rw' R' Fw' Uw' F' Uw' B' U Rw2 D2 U2 L2 F' L' R2 B2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R F2 R F2 R F
*3. *F2 R' B' D' B D' B' U F2 R' U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2
*4. *R' D L2 Rw2 Fw D L' U Rw R D' U B Rw2 R' F' D2 U2 B Rw' B2 D2 Uw' B' F D2 Uw U' Fw2 Rw F U L Rw' U R2 Uw' L Uw2 L2
*5. *B2 R Bw' L Rw' Fw U2 B' R' F' Lw' U' B' L Dw' B' Uw' U2 Rw2 R2 D2 Dw B' F' Rw Bw' L2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F' Dw' Uw' U2 Rw' R' D' U F' L Rw2 Dw Rw B2 Bw2 D' R D2 U Rw2 U2 Bw Dw Uw' Rw' R B Dw2 Lw Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' R U' L B' L' l' b u'
*2. *B' L' B' R U' R' B' l b'
*3. *U B' U' L' R' B' R B' l
*4. *U L R L R L B' L R' l r' b'
*5. *U B' U L B U' R u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*3. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (6, -2)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)
*5. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R' D' R' L' U R L U D' U'
*2. *L' U L' U D' L' D U R D' U'
*3. *D R' L' U' L R U' L' R' D' U'
*4. *U' L U L' D U L D' U' D' U'
*5. *L U' U D' L' D' U' D U' D' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 3, 2015)

222 (4.55), (7.04), 5.54, 5.13, 5.05 = 5.24
333 13.93, 16.16, (12.43), 13.73, (16.73) = 14.61
444 1:07.22, 1:02.37, (54.71), (1:10.58), 1:09.76 = 1:06.45 
555 (1:50.88), 2:09.78, 2:02.03, 2:13.11, (2;14.47) = 2;08.31 (that was absolutely terrible)
Pyraminx 9.28, 8.53, (6.14), (10.95), 8.60 = 8.80
Skewb 16.58, (19.18), 16.85, (1237), 15.14 = 16.19 (so many H and Z perms )
OH (1:53.29), 1:33.93, 1:02.65, (47.55), 1:21.59 = 1:19.39 (PB single)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 3, 2015)

*2x2:* (10.99), (6.30), 8.41, 7.34, 9.22 -> *8.32*
*3x3:* 18.53, (36.00), 18.03, 25.16, (17.98) -> *20.57*
*4x4:* 1:11.24, (1:09.20), 1:18.65, (1:23.90), 1:18.26 -> *1:16.05*
*3BLD:* DNF, 4:41.39, 5:36.20 -> *4:41.39*
*234:* *1:54.77*
*Mega:* 1:54.40, (1:55.32), (1:47.36), 1:53.24, 1:53.27 -> *1:53.64*
*Pyra:* (15.78), (5.30), 7.72, 12.81, 10.94 -> *10.49*

weirdly easy pyra scrambles


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 4, 2015)

*3X3X3: * 17.44 19.09 (20.24) (15.24) 17.11 = *17.88*


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 4, 2015)

222 : (5.39), (3.79), 4.44, 5.32, 5.10 = *4.95* (Sub 5 yay!)
333 : 15.59, 16.94, (17.1), 15.84, (14.13) = *16.13*

OH: 29.38,26.29, (33.49), 27.31, (26.12) = *27.66*
Pyra : 6.82, 6.65, 6.34, (9.5), (5.69) = *6.6*


----------



## pjk (Nov 6, 2015)

*5x5:* 1:38.63, (1:30.85), 1:47.14, 1:44.25, (1:53.46) = 1:43.34


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Squan:* 18.33, 20.39, (15.98), 17.13, (DNF(21.50)) = *18.61*
Don't feel like doing anything else this week.
You know what nevermind.
*Pyra:* (5.65), 5.47, (3.48), 5.23, 4.06 = *4.92*
*Skewb:* 7.37, 8.35, (10.83), (5.23), 8.38 = *8.03*
Just got my 6x6 today so...
*6x6:* (8:16.79), 7:04.16, 7:03.59, 7:44.66, (7:00.24) = *7:17.47*
*MBLD: 2/3* [29:42]
My second 2/3, and both were by 2 edges on the second cube. Guess I need to focus on that...


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 8, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 5.76, 5.71, (3.40), 6.07, (8.53)-> *5.85*
*3x3x3:* 19.41, (18.30), 18.33, (20.43), 18.44-> *18.73*
*4x4x4:* 1:28.61, 1:30.86, 1:17.91, (1:16.20), (1:32.00)-> *1:25.79*
*5x5x5:* 3:09.13, 3:04.03, 3:07.03, (3:09.87), (2:39.26)-> *3:06.73*
*7x7x7:* 9:35.72, 9:24.05, (9:09.54), 9:16.24, (9:39.19)-> *9:25.34*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:26.45, 1:24.15, 1:55.68-> *1:24.15*
*3x3x3BLD:* 5:10.71, 5:22.31, 5:53.73-> *5:10.71*
*3x3x3OH:* 36.68, 41.72, (43.79), 33.94, (33.66)-> *37.45*
*234*-> *1:45.91*
*2345*-> *4:46.72*
*megaminx:* 3:13.24, (3:20.20), (2:58.08), 3:09.82, 3:16.20-> *3:13.09*
*sq-1:* 51.73, (DNF), 49.58, 55.58, (41.51)-> *52.30*
*skewb:* 11.77, (12.61), 9.82, 11.06, (3.85)-> *10.88*

*3x3x3FM:* 31 moves
Solution: D B R' D' L D R D U L2 D2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R B' D' B' R2 D' R2 F' R F R2

D B D' * L D2 //2x2x1
U L2 //2x2x2
D2 ** B2 D2 B2 R B' D' B' //2x2x3
D'(cancelled) //f2l-1
D(cancelled) R2 D' R2 F' R F R2 //orient edges

insertion:

*D R' D' L D R D' L'(5 moves cancelation)
**L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2(2 moves cancelation)


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 10, 2015)

2x2: 2.73, 5.23, 2.99, 5.55, 5.55
3x3 14.97, 14.87, 14.68, 14.72, 13.88


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2015)

Results week 45: congrats to Jaysammey, cuberkid and Iggy

*2x2x2*(23)

 2.29 DanpHan
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.72 Iggy
 3.03 Isaac Lai
 3.14 hssandwich
 3.61 Tx789
 3.76 WACWCA
 3.96 pantu2000
 3.99 jaysammey777
 4.28 qaz
 4.30 JustinTimeCuber
 4.53 Cale S
 4.59 OLLiver
 4.74 CyanSandwich
 4.95 MoyuFTW
 5.24 Ordway Persyn
 5.82 connorlacrosse
 5.85 Bogdan
 5.89 timmthelion
 6.81 h2f
 7.77 Schmidt
 8.32 Sergeant Baboon
 16.18 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(28)

 8.81 DanpHan
 10.25 cuberkid10
 10.96 Iggy
 11.33 Isaac Lai
 12.06 WACWCA
 12.32 pantu2000
 12.41 hssandwich
 13.02 Raptor56
 13.19 JustinTimeCuber
 13.58 qaz
 13.70 Cale S
 14.18 jaysammey777
 14.61 Ordway Persyn
 14.76 OLLiver
 15.17 larosh12
 15.61 CyanSandwich
 15.82 Tx789
 16.12 MoyuFTW
 16.66 timmthelion
 17.88 MarcelP
 18.73 Bogdan
 19.21 evileli
 20.57 Sergeant Baboon
 21.04 h2f
 23.14 Isaacattack
 24.73 Schmidt
 26.19 connorlacrosse
 29.62 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(15)

 40.30 DanpHan
 43.38 cuberkid10
 45.69 qaz
 47.71 Iggy
 52.74 WACWCA
 57.42 Isaac Lai
 59.01 Cale S
 1:00.06 jaysammey777
 1:06.45 Ordway Persyn
 1:09.89 Tx789
 1:12.50 CyanSandwich
 1:16.05 Sergeant Baboon
 1:25.79 Bogdan
 1:26.42 h2f
 2:19.30 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:12.46 DanpHan
 1:36.91 Raptor56
 1:41.95 cuberkid10
 1:43.34 pjk
 1:49.49 Cale S
 1:56.31 jaysammey777
 2:00.90 Ordway Persyn
 2:15.12 Tx789
 2:18.95 CyanSandwich
 3:06.73 Bogdan
 3:25.87 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:50.76 jaysammey777
 4:49.28 Tx789
 6:03.36 CyanSandwich
 7:17.47 willtri4
*7x7x7*(2)

 5:57.60 jaysammey777
 9:25.34 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 16.95 DanpHan
 22.54 Iggy
 26.38 Isaac Lai
 26.90 cuberkid10
 28.12 MoyuFTW
 32.28 pantu2000
 34.00 Tx789
 34.89 Raptor56
 37.45 Bogdan
 37.76 jaysammey777
 41.31 Cale S
 52.83 h2f
 1:07.17 Isaacattack
 1:19.39 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:03.56 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.52 cuberkid10
 9.27 Iggy
 11.37 DanpHan
 20.39 MatsBergsten
 21.24 hssandwich
 28.36 h2f
 28.76 kamilprzyb
 47.85 Isaac Lai
 1:24.15 Bogdan
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 27.96 Iggy
 58.49 kamilprzyb
 1:11.32 MatsBergsten
 4:41.39 Sergeant Baboon
 5:10.71 Bogdan
 5:29.69 jaysammey777
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 4:07.73 CyanSandwich
 6:30.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:04.97 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

20/21 (57:24)  kamilprzyb
9/12 (58:30)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 6:05)  h2f
2/3 (29:42)  willtri4
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 59.30 jaysammey777
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 44.93 DanpHan
 56.30 Iggy
 56.54 cuberkid10
 1:12.44 Isaac Lai
 1:24.50 jaysammey777
 1:45.91 Bogdan
 1:54.77 Sergeant Baboon
 1:57.95 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:14.93 DanpHan
 2:26.37 cuberkid10
 2:39.18 Iggy
 3:36.47 jaysammey777
 3:47.92 Tx789
 4:46.72 Bogdan
 6:06.07 h2f
*Magic*(1)

 1.89 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(2)

 5.39 jaysammey777
 5.81 Tx789
*Skewb*(13)

 3.86 Isaac Lai
 3.92 hssandwich
 4.55 Cale S
 6.65 pantu2000
 6.77 connorlacrosse
 7.16 Tx789
 7.81 cuberkid10
 8.03 willtri4
 10.88 Bogdan
 11.74 jaysammey777
 13.67 CyanSandwich
 16.54 Ordway Persyn
 29.97 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(1)

 26.96 jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.18 Isaac Lai
 3.31 hssandwich
 4.80 pantu2000
 4.84 Iggy
 4.92 willtri4
 5.12 cuberkid10
 5.68 Cale S
 6.01 jaysammey777
 6.60 MoyuFTW
 6.83 Tx789
 7.52 WACWCA
 8.18 Isaacattack
 8.80 Ordway Persyn
 9.62 connorlacrosse
 10.49 Sergeant Baboon
 10.56 CyanSandwich
 13.50 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:16.18 Iggy
 1:27.18 jaysammey777
 1:28.26 cuberkid10
 1:44.22 Isaac Lai
 1:53.64 Sergeant Baboon
 2:20.87 Tx789
 3:13.09 Bogdan
 4:15.94 CyanSandwich
 8:04.26 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(8)

 13.06 Raptor56
 18.62 willtri4
 21.55 Iggy
 24.61 hssandwich
 32.96 Cale S
 41.21 cuberkid10
 44.89 jaysammey777
 52.30 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 guusrs
29 okayama
29 Attila
31 Bogdan
34 h2f
43 alex insolito
46 arbivara
DNF  Raptor56
DNF  Isaac Lai
DNF  CyanSandwich
DNF  jaysammey777

*Contest results*

175 jaysammey777
173 cuberkid10
166 Iggy
151 Isaac Lai
142 DanpHan
112 Bogdan
111 Tx789
107 Cale S
102 CyanSandwich
97 MatsBergsten
96 hssandwich
91 h2f
85 pantu2000
77 Raptor56
70 WACWCA
68 kamilprzyb
66 Ordway Persyn
55 qaz
50 MoyuFTW
50 willtri4
48 Sergeant Baboon
38 JustinTimeCuber
34 connorlacrosse
31 OLLiver
21 Attila
21 okayama
21 guusrs
21 Isaacattack
20 timmthelion
17 larosh12
16 alex insolito
15 arbivara
14 pjk
14 Schmidt
12 MarcelP
10 evileli


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2015)

Curse you Jacob....


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 12, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Curse you Jacob....


entering magic and Master magic was totalt worth it for him


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 12, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Curse you Jacob....


<3 Worth the hours spent doing all events


----------

